

Show HN: a text editor for the iPad with GitHub commit support - donny
http://worqshop.com/

======
donny
Hi HN, the developer here.

Short story: I quit my job last year and spent half a year to develop this.
It's still small, a minimum viable product, and I'm adding more features (and
fixing bugs).

The goal is to have an IDE for the iPad and not just another editor
(Simplenote, Evernote, etc).

At the moment, it supports importing projects from GitHub and pushing changes
to GitHub. But, with the GitHub web hooks you can do some nice things: update
your GitHub pages, deploy your app to AppHarbor or StackMob from your iPad,
etc…

<https://github.com/blog/961-deploy-to-appharbor-from-github>
[http://www.stackmob.com/devcenter/docs/StackMob-Hosted-
HTML5...](http://www.stackmob.com/devcenter/docs/StackMob-Hosted-
HTML5:-GitHub)

There are a few bugs that I discovered yesterday. So, please bear with me :)

